
Last survivor of US slave trade identified - flippyhead
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/03/us/last-survivor-us-slave-trade-scli-intl/index.html
======
masonic
I'm surprised that any of this was documented, given that importation of
slaves to the USA was banned from 1808.

~~~
flippyhead
I guess that there was a longer implementation period.

------
flippyhead
It blows my mind that my parents could easily, as children, have met people
abducted from Africa and brought here as slaves.

